# Transfer Express Stretch Litho Transfers



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't want to step on any toes or divulge any proprietary information but does anyone know what kind of machine they use to make these specific transfer types? We just did a batch of them for the first time and they were pretty neat. I've been in the business a white and I've been to my share of trade shows but I can't wrap my head around how they make them and if the equipment they use is generally available to the open market.

Anyone? Should I just leave it alone and be glad I could get a 22 color design done reasonably cheap and it looks like screen printing?


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Didn't hear it from me.

http://www.inkcups.com/equipment/industrial-uv-inkjet-printers/digital-transfer/Default.aspx


----------



## byronikos (Aug 31, 2013)

you can see at dst-info.dk


----------

